# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΙΔΨ-ΑΠΟΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ=ΚΑΤΕΣΤΡ

## christos78

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ....ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ..

----------


## betelgeuse

Γεια σου χρηστο,το ποστ σου ειναι καπως δυσνοητο θελεις να πεις κατι παραπανω?
Βεβαια και μονο απο τον τιτλο μπορω να καταλαβω πως νιωθεις εγω ειχα ΙΨΔ αποπροσωποποιηση-αποπραγματοποιηση και καταθλιψη ταυτοχρονα.
Τωρα ευτυχως μου εχει μεινει η ΙΨΔ και ειμαι σχεδον τοσο καλα οσο ημουν πριν εμφανισω τα συμπτωματα αυτα.

----------


## christos78

Λαθος-καταθλιψη-ιψδ....

----------

